# OMEN-15 power limited



## xnifren (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi,
I have stared undervolting with TS recently however I struggle with power limits. My cpu is rated to work on 45W TDP but after a while of gaming TDP is limited to 35W. PL2 and EDP OTHER are shining red when PL hits. 

When I start to to play some Skyrim TDP is ~45W but after 10/20 seconds I see red "POWER" indicator in TS. Temps after undervolting are low, around 85 degrees, not even close to 100 on heavy load. Sometimes I don't even get these 45W and TDP is locked at the beginning at 35W. I've tried uninstaling Intel(R) Dynamic Tuning with no results. In BIOS max TDP

 I'm not sure how to unlock my TDP. If there is any way to do it I would even mod my BIOS. System is stable with current TS setup, tested with TS Bench and Cinebench R20.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 21, 2022)

Reset Turbo ratio limits to default, setting them all to 41 isn't going to make it run faster all core if the CPU can't do it, also wait for unclewebb to give his invaluable feedback.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 22, 2022)

@xnifren - What laptop model do you have? Are you running any manufacturer's software on your computer that has a cool and quiet option? Something like this might be setting a 35W power limit. 

You can set the turbo time limit back to its default value, 28 seconds. No need to crank this up to 3.67 million seconds. If changing something does not fix the problem then you might as well leave it at its default setting. 



xnifren said:


> I've tried uninstalling Intel(R) Dynamic Tuning


Not sure how to get rid of this permanently. Sometimes when you uninstall it, this will get reinstalled the next time you boot up.


----------



## xnifren (Jan 22, 2022)

@Caring1  Turbo on 41 value is here to check TDP and thermals. Normally best results are on 39 Turbo Ratio.

@unclewebb It's Omen 15-DC1065nw. Right now I don't have any drivers from HP installed. I've even uninstalled printer HP drivers. In BIOS no cool and quiet option too. I remember this option from OMEN Gaming Center, never enabled it tho.

It could be Intel(R) Dynamic Tuning (Throttling) because I never successfully uninstalled it. Even with regedit it just appeared to be back after reboot.

When I will be back home I will try to return defaults where necessary.


----------



## ThatGuy45 (Apr 26, 2022)

xnifren said:


> @Caring1  Turbo on 41 value is here to check TDP and thermals. Normally best results are on 39 Turbo Ratio.
> 
> @unclewebb It's Omen 15-DC1065nw. Right now I don't have any drivers from HP installed. I've even uninstalled printer HP drivers. In BIOS no cool and quiet option too. I remember this option from OMEN Gaming Center, never enabled it tho.
> 
> ...


Sorry for a super late reply but OMEN laptops seem to have a weird relationship with the Gaming Center and setting it to performance removed all power limit issues for me. I can run 80W on the cpu in performance but only 45W in any other profile. Hope this helps


----------



## xnifren (May 30, 2022)

Thank you for your reply! In Gaming Center I have no option to set performance setting, this option is missing. I figured I can edit some dll's of Gaming Center. However I don't know which number I should change to get 80W out of my processor.


----------

